
Signs we're in the middle of a 6th mass extinction - jelliclesfarm
https://www.businessinsider.com/signs-of-6th-mass-extinction-2019-3
======
zxcvbn4038
The end is near? If that is what it takes not not have to read one more news
story about anyone named Kardashian then let it end. Though flip side is
people have been predicting the end of humanity of centuries and we’re still
here. Just like the mice in my kitchen, I’ve been trapping them for thirteen
years, no matter how many I kill, somehow they always make more.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Here is a sign of why another (possible cyclical) extinction event might be
indicated.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/insects-dying-off-sign-
of-6t...](https://www.businessinsider.com/insects-dying-off-sign-of-6th-mass-
extinction-2019-2)

[..]Roughly 40% of the world's insect species are in decline, a new study
said. The die-offs are happening primarily because insects are losing their
habitats to farming and urbanization. The use of pesticides and fertilizers is
also to blame, as is climate change. The study's authors said the
repercussions of this loss of Earth's insects could be catastrophic. The rapid
shrinking of insect populations is also a sign that the planet is in the midst
of a sixth mass extinction.[..]

